

5 programming problems every Software Engineer should solve in less than 1 hour - romeoonisim
https://blog.svpino.com/2015/05/07/five-programming-problems-every-software-engineer-should-be-able-to-solve-in-less-than-1-hour

======
M8
_" I love these type of programming problems."_

And I love shipping well-factored code more :(. Something must be wrong with
me.

------
msie
An hour goes by really fast. Depends on the language too. I would prefer
Python, Haskell or Ruby over Obj-C.

